# Substitution for Ricotta



## Juanita Maiz (Jan 14, 2011)

Can I substitute something (tofu? greek yogurt?) for the ricotta in the following recipe? 

Tuscan Pudding

12 oz. ricotta cheese
4 egg yolks
1/2 cup sugar
2 t. pure vanilla extract
zest of one small lemon
1/4 cup raisins
1/4 cup golden raisins
2 oz ground blanched almonds
1 oz minced candied orange peel

Preheat oven to 350; grease medium mold or baking dish.

Beat ricotta and egg yolks together until very smooth. Add sugar, vanilla, and lemon zest and beat well until incorporated. Add other ingredients and mix well.

Pour into mold and bake 30 minutes. Serve warm, at room temp or chilled. 

Makes 6 servings.

Thanks in advance for any help!!

Juanita


----------



## letscook (Jan 14, 2011)

I have substituted cottage cheese for ricotta when I made lasanga before.
Came out good.  Sorry, I don't know how it would work for that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 14, 2011)

Like letscook, I've used cottage cheese in lasagna. I "mashed" it through a sieve.


----------



## grumblebee (Jan 14, 2011)

Marscapone or cottage cheese pulsed in a blender to smooth it out. Maybe a THICK greek style yogurt would work too. Would make it more tangy though...


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2011)

Cottage cheese is the closest you can get to ricotta.


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 14, 2011)

Depending on the type of ricotta used in the recipe (smooth blend ricotta you get in tubs in the refrigerated section of the supermarket VS non-blended still whole ricotta from delis), cottage cheese or Mascarpone could be the way to go as both are usually the most commonly associated as substitutions. Since you're blending the mixture it wouldn't matter so much texture wise.

Just a thought - you could always test combining the two (cottage cheese and Mascarpone that is) to get the closest texture/taste to Ricotta. Perhaps lean a little more towards a bit more cottage cheese than Mascarpone, just in case there's too much of a bitter 'bite' to it since it's usually made with creme fraiche/tartaric acid/buttermilk which would take away the replication of that Ricotta taste.

Or I'm just totally over-thinking it . Good luck!


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 14, 2011)

potsnpanties said:


> Depending on the type of ricotta used in the recipe (smooth blend ricotta you get in tubs in the refrigerated section of the supermarket VS non-blended still whole ricotta from delis), cottage cheese or Mascarpone could be the way to go as both are usually the most commonly associated as substitutions. Since you're blending the mixture it wouldn't matter so much texture wise.
> 
> Just a thought - you could always test combining the two (cottage cheese and Mascarpone that is) to get the closest texture/taste to Ricotta. Perhaps lean a little more towards a bit more cottage cheese than Mascarpone, just in case there's too much of a bitter 'bite' to it since it's usually made with creme fraiche/tartaric acid/buttermilk which would take away the replication of that Ricotta taste.
> 
> Or I'm just totally over-thinking it . Good luck!



Isn't Mascarpone pretty expensive?  This thread has got me thinking more along the cottage cheese idea.  It's totally different when used as a topping for Hamburger Onion Pie when mixed with beaten egg.

Of course this is a little off topic for the OP.  When used in a pudding texture/moisture would have to be a factor.  I like the idea of tofu as a substitute, but have no idea about using it in a pudding.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2011)

Cottage cheese is the most like ricotta.  Mascarpone is expensive, delicious and rich but I think it's more like cream cheese.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cottage cheese is the most like ricotta.  Mascarpone is expensive, delicious and rich but I think it's more like cream cheese.



Hmmm.  Cream cheese blended with cottage cheese?  Hmmm!

Now you see why I never get to clean out my freezer.  So many inspiring ideas to try!


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 14, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Isn't Mascarpone pretty expensive?  This thread  has got me thinking more along the cottage cheese idea.  It's totally  different when used as a topping for Hamburger Onion Pie when mixed with  beaten egg.
> 
> Of course this is a little off topic for the OP.  When used in a pudding  texture/moisture would have to be a factor.  I like the idea of tofu as  a substitute, but have no idea about using it in a pudding.



Hmm if you're buying pre-packaged in tub Ricotta, then yes, in  comparison Mascarpone is likely to be more expensive (I wouldn't call it  an outrageously pricey cheese, but it isn't el cheapo). Having said  that it can always boil down to what you're actually using in the first  place. In the case of a pudding like the OP has listed, I was wondering if cottage cheese on its own wouldn't be firm enough, so a mixture of cottage and Mascarpone would theoretically give a better, more similar texture and feel to Ricotta (at least cottage cheese I've seen, seems to be with a higher water content compared to Ricotta).

Tofu I actually have no experience in using in a pudding form  you'd have to compensate for the blandness, and again its water content. I guess what kind of pudding the recipe is meant to result in is also a clear factor.

See this is what happens, I get curious then start over-thinking scenarios !


----------



## jabbur (Jan 14, 2011)

I'd go with the cottage cheese myself.  I often substitute cottage for ricotta in recipes.  I buy the small curd and it works well.  I've blended it some if I want it smoother but most times don't bother.  This recipe is being blended anyway so I doubt the difference would be noticeable. Andy's description of the difference between cottage and mascarpone is right on.


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Cottage cheese is the most like ricotta.  Mascarpone is expensive, delicious and rich but I think it's more like cream cheese.



AH! Cream cheese! Yes, a much cheaper choice for the same sort of use than Mascarpone. I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 14, 2011)

potsnpanties said:


> See this is what happens, I get curious then start over-thinking scenarios !



Don't worry about it.  The subject of substituting for ricotta is a good one.  I enjoy your ideas.  Keep them coming.


----------

